

Google using private iPhone API, unfair? Thoughts? - eventhough
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2008/11/26/google_itunes/

======
dchest
It's not _private_ API, it's _undocumented_ API. There's a difference.

------
eventhough
There are a few apps on the App Store that clearly break Apple's rule
regarding their private API. I feel like this is a bit unfair because the rest
of us play by the rules.

~~~
cperciva
There's the official rules, and then there's the actual rules. The official
rules might say "thou shalt not use these APIs", but the actual rules say
"thou shalt not use these APIs unless we've looked at what you're doing and we
think it's ok".

I'm sure that Apple knows what Google is doing by now, so as far as the
_actual_ rules are concerned, Google isn't doing anything wrong.

------
blasdel
The petulant tattletale attitude in the Mac community is really obnoxious.

------
tlrobinson
Not unfair. Chances are you could get away with it too.

